# Ducks



## richiesracks (Feb 4, 2018)

has any one smoked duck breast? If so how did you season it what time and temp did you cook on?


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 6, 2018)

I like to smoke duck breasts, but I pluck the breast and the cut it out Bone in. Then smoke at about 170 - 180 to about 140 for medium done.

Now I have cured and smoked both goose and duck and peppered and smoked and it is awesome. Several people have copied Bearcarvers recipe on this. Now I just do geese this way and ducks as shown above.


----------

